# Need 45P cabinet plans



## Deano3 (17 Sep 2019)

Hi everyone, recenelty purchased a 45p from gary and looking forward to setting up, in the past i done a whole jurnal on my ada 60p cabinet, i am going to do another one for this tank but need some plans of anyone has them ? 

Last time i used mdf but think going to use ply this time as most people seem to be and its also tougher. 

Any help would be great

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Sep 2019)

There's the 2 in the links below on here, unsure either are my exact choice but yours for the viewing. - I don't know what your plans looked like before.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-ada-60cm-tank-and-stand-project.533/
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-90cm-aquarium-cabinet-ada-style.52588/

I'd be a bit careful with plywood choice as recently a lot seems to be having abnormally large voids and also the layers are not stuck together correctly.
Maybe look more towards a marine ply or even better Beech throughout plywood but these do cost more and aren't necessarily without their faults.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Sep 2019)

Thanks for that i will have a better look when get home,  i used mdf last time but ply is tougher, i would love solid wood but not sure on prices, i have pine doors and would match them but i can also paint white and i would be happy with that.

Is marine grade ply easy to come by ?

Also the plans i had were drawn up for me on here by james d i think not sure if he is still around but i didnt have a door on hinges the whole door just lifted off bottom pannel and i preffered that for easy access.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Sep 2019)

Deano3 said:


> i used mdf last time but ply is tougher


It's more about water tolerance, moisture resistant MDF is widely available but personally I wouldn't use it for an aquarium cabinet. You could argue that when painted etc if done correctly then there is no need to bare in mind water resilience but I don't think it's the best product for building an aquarium cabinet structure wise. A lot of MDF has become 'Caberlite' (or Cabershite as I prefer) in recent years so is not as dense either.

Marine grade ply is widely available but the price really is horrific; maybe look toward beech throughout ply instead although that is also quite expensive.
Ask the retailer to explain everything if you go that route with regard to structure, glues etc.

Although I don't have any pictures I've built an aquarium cabinet from solid wood kitchen worktops before and other furniture simply as it's really easy to work with and very tough.
This in my opinion is about the most simple way to build an aquarium cabinet; materials may cost a little more but you could have it built in a fraction of the time and requires far less work to finish.
I wouldn't recommend Pine for this above method but you could use anther wood (a hardwood) and then stain/oil/varnish to look more like your pine doors, in colour at least.
The choice of wood depends on the finish of your doors but Ash could be a good choice as could beech.
The only downfall of this method is adding doors in the same colour; easily done using a veneered plywood but depends on who you know a lot of the time.

Adding doors is easy to most types of cabinet and many cabinet hinges allow you to simply clip them on/off the cabinet instead of having to use a screwdriver so maybe worth reconsidering a hinged door.

Any questions let me know


----------



## Deano3 (18 Sep 2019)

Defently going with ply as wood etc be too expensive and will look better in white, i will need to purchase from likes of b&q or maxwells so i will have to see what ply they have, i may also add a shelf inside for food and things, just a half shelf maybe.

What is normal height etc ? Does anyone have a plan for ADA 45p 45x27x30cm ?

I will use 22mm ply maybe or will 18mm be enough ? And also ply if better than mdf ? I mever had any problems with my mdf one in the forums but will do ply if stronger.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Looneeyy (18 Sep 2019)

Deano3 said:


> Is marine grade ply easy to come by ?



Veryyyy easy to come across! I work at a builders merchant, have tonnes of the stuff! Apart from the price, that’s the only thing would put me off!


----------



## Monkfish (18 Sep 2019)

My friend recommended WBP ply over marine due to the cost difference nce and is only the next grade down. I think it’s £35-£45 a sheet rather than £80+ for marine.


----------



## Looneeyy (18 Sep 2019)

Monkfish said:


> My friend recommended WBP ply over marine due to the cost difference nce and is only the next grade down. I think it’s £35-£45 a sheet rather than £80+ for marine.


That’s just basically you’re Structural Hardwood Ply, not water proof and is cheaper, same strength but you’re stand shouldn’t be getting wet IMO?


----------



## Monkfish (18 Sep 2019)

Oh right I thought it stood for Weather and Boil Proof and used water resistant adhesive. Never mind then.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Sep 2019)

I am just going to use normal ply from likes of bandq, i used mdf last time and give a good 3 coats and never had any isues at all and used all gloss inside.

Is 18mm ok to use or would you recomend thicker ?

I need some plans first as i will be no good at the design. Hoping someone can help who maybe has already done them for a 45p

Thanks dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkfish (19 Sep 2019)

Could you amend the plans in the second link Andrew shared?


----------



## Andrew Butler (19 Sep 2019)

Deano3 said:


> What is normal height etc ?


Just have a google around for the dimensions of the main cabinet and go from there - I found this link with some information quite easily.
Maybe have a read through the latter part of this thread. Building stands/cabinets is a minefield and you will hear many things from many people with different views; some seem completely stupid in my opinion but who says I'm not the stupid one?!


Monkfish said:


> My friend recommended WBP ply over marine due to the cost difference nce and is only the next grade down.





Looneeyy said:


> That’s just basically you’re Structural Hardwood Ply, not water proof and is cheaper, same strength but you’re stand shouldn’t be getting wet IMO?


I'd argue that no plywood is waterproof; it's the glues used that are the waterproof part and most types of plywood do use a waterproof glue. Wood is not a waterproof product.
My knowledge tells me that WBP (often known as shuttering ply) has waterproof glue and the WBP part does stand for weather/water and boil proof but this is all within certain tolerances. This generally cheaper grade is made using cheaper woods and simply doesn't have faces that look as nice and often filled.

I started to write some more but think it's a bad idea as plywood is such a varying product. I still think you should listen to the comment I made before, speak with the retailer and take the above as you like.


Andrew Butler said:


> Ask the retailer to explain everything if you go that route with regard to structure, glues etc.



@Deano3 I think the only person that can decide on material, size etc is you.
I think you know what you want in your head so why not try just drawing it out.

I would say if you just keep in mind that all the weight is carried from the top downwards then having the top/capping to the aquarium sitting on/overhanging the sides at least is a very good idea and of course then ensuring those supporting sides are supported correctly to the floor below.


----------



## Deano3 (19 Sep 2019)

Thanks for that i will draw up a plan and get your opinion , i have seen 60cm aquariums on 12mm ply so i will get thicker , i will see what bandq does.

Will get some draw up then come back here cheers everyone.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Sep 2019)

If you are going the B&Q route look out for a store nearby that has a panel saw in, you *might* be able to get them to cut it all for free if you go equipped with a cutting list, then again if you have to pay 50p per cut (for example) is that such a bad thing if it saves you all that work and should be absolutely square whereas a plywood sheet might not be.
*Panel saws are something other timber merchants have including a lot of Travis Perkins where you are likely to find a better quality plywood although I'm sure the price won't be as cheap but it's a one off so maybe even consider a birch or marine ply.

In my opinion 12mm would be undersized.


----------



## Harry H (20 Sep 2019)

My local B&Q (Havant Hampshire) cuts for free, only straight lines. About a month ago, I got a sheet of ply and have it cut to size for two mock tanks, they were very helpful, just make sure you measure your plans twice.


----------



## Deano3 (20 Sep 2019)

Great news found plans for a 45p on my old 60p cabinet build, i build stand from mdf then and got all cut for free at my local b&q so will so the same again.

Going to use 18mm ply.

Should i just use wood screws and wood glue ? My last stand looked great so hopefully this one will.

Just making sure not a certain type of screw i need and what length you recomend and also i never had any adjustable feet on last stand what is currently been used by other people and 4 should do i imagine.

Thanks dean.


----------



## Deano3 (20 Sep 2019)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=31348&share_fid=58521&share_type=t

There is my origional stand i build. Came out great. Was years ago so strange reading my journey with it.



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (20 Sep 2019)

Wood all cut  asked one bloke and he said machine was broke then asked anoyher when would be fixed and he said already fixed and went on to cut it all sp happy about that.

I have plently of wood screws and some mdf screws from last time you think wood screws will be ok along woth wood glue and what length yoi recommend?

Dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkfish (20 Sep 2019)

What wood did you go for in the end?


----------



## Deano3 (20 Sep 2019)

18mm hardwood ply from b&q will be sealed well , what screws do you think just normal wood screws and what length ?

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (21 Sep 2019)

Got it together today maybe over engineered haha but its solid, glued and screwed with 5x70mm screws.

Counter sunk all holes then quick sand down, will try get all holes filled tomorro then another sand.

I am not going to attach any type of hinge just going to use 2 magnets to hold door then can remove whole door easily.

I am going to gloss inside when painted but how can i achive a smoth gloss white on outside just use normal water based gloss ? To thick to roll thats all.

And need some oppinions on some adjustable feet.

Thanks dean



















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkfish (21 Sep 2019)

Looks amazing. Where abouts are you? Fancy building me one for my 45cm cube? Haha


----------



## Deano3 (21 Sep 2019)

Monkfish said:


> Looks amazing. Where abouts are you? Fancy building me one for my 45cm cube? Haha


Thanks mate haha nost likely to far away mate inbeetween sunderland and newcastle, if you look on my last forum i listed above the mdf 60p one came out great.

Just a matter of doing it but i have all the tools and that helps and also b&q do the cutting so thats very helpful.

Thanks for the compliment mate
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (21 Sep 2019)

Deano3 said:


> am going to gloss inside when painted but how can i achive a smoth gloss white on outside just use normal water based gloss ? To thick to roll thats all.



Just follow the detail in this ADA style aquarium build (shortcuts will noticeably alter the finish of final product)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-90cm-aquarium-cabinet-ada-style.52588/

(aside: that’s ALOT of screws )


----------



## Costa (23 Sep 2019)

How do you create the holes for the screw heads ^^


----------



## Deano3 (23 Sep 2019)

Costa said:


> How do you create the holes for the screw heads ^^


I just drill a pilot hole then use this tool below thats called counter sink to sink screws into the wood.comes in most drill sets, done a littlebit today sanded down then filled a bit more.

Thanks dean







Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 Sep 2019)

You can also get bits that drill the pilot hole, clearance hole and countersink all in one go. They save a lot of time on a big job.
eg;
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2628762927...qz6smvVjq4yiQvDtuXqvvmMpqGueDJFcaAhEsEALw_wcB


----------



## Deano3 (29 Sep 2019)

Quickly drilled then cut filter pipe holes in both sides and plug hole in back. Hopefully one last sand tomorro then primer.

Thanks dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (30 Sep 2019)

Final bit of sanding and 1st coat of primer,  holes for pipes arnt perfect but hey ho hate sanding by hand pipes will cover top of them.

Dean





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (30 Sep 2019)

Whats the best gloss to use for paint any recomendations ? Going to use white gloss.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (1 Oct 2019)

Getting gloss on today, i must say mdf was much easier to work with, the ply has lines in were top layer came off and doesnt look as smooth and also mdf easier to sand.

I was hoping the gloss would make it looks smother but hopefully looks better after few coats.

2nd coat on still some imperfections but good enough still going to do 3 coats inside and out.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2019)

Was hard work putting feet on as kept hitting the screws already jn stabd so drilled the brackets for extra holes and made a few holes in bottom were didnt line up but there on now, then added some magnetic holders for door. Now finished .

Thanks dean









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (7 Oct 2019)

Quick pick with twinstar and filter and co2 underneath .



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Oct 2019)

Which twinstar is it mate looks really nice good build 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Deano3 (7 Oct 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Which twinstar is it mate looks really nice good build
> Cheers
> Jay


Twinstar 450e mate and yeah happy-ish with stand hopefully be fine. Ordered loads of bits and bobs today loke pipes and tools and seachem prime etc, may need some more soil but not entirely sure on what sort of layout i want yet.

Looking forward to it though and might order some cycle kick start type of thing.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (8 Oct 2019)

Nicely done 




Deano3 said:


> might order some cycle kick start type of thing


I’ll suggest Seachem’s Stability information page, also follow the Discussion link under Support and do a Forum Search  
I’m choosing the Seachem product version in my response as there is considerable discussion available  

Some people seem to have success with it (Seachem rep tends to recommend it only when also adding fish, as opposed attempting to use this product to cycle an aquarium absent fish) - much more so than some other branded products 

I always encourage combining any product of this sort with daily water changes 
(and not overstocking) 

Of course, I’d just buy more plants


----------



## Deano3 (8 Oct 2019)

alto said:


> Nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate and yeah i have never used before but will have a search after drop kids off at school, i will plant heavily t
Woth daily water changes and after few weeks maybe look at adding this sort of product.

Thanks again
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (17 Oct 2019)

I was thinking i used water based paint or not much oil in it anyway you think i sould paint with oil based over the top ? Dont plan on it getting soaking at all or you think will be fine ?

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (5 Jan 2020)

How much did all the wood cost roughy? Need to build a stand for my new 45p?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jan 2020)

buttons said:


> How much did all the wood cost roughy? Need to build a stand for my new 45p?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So sorry i never seen this and was just one sheet of ply from B&Q so less than £30 i know you have probably sorted now sorry for late reply.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

